# "That's Dancing" - The Lightweight Low-Bandwidth Links-Only Version for iPad Users...



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

*"That's Dancing!" - The Lightweight Low-Bandwidth Links-Only Version for iPad Users..*

The original "That's Dancing" thread consists entirely of embedded videos which makes it nearly impossible for those users with bandwidth issues and/or are iPad users to access.

If you like dancing - any kind of dancing - Broadway, Hollywood, World - and anything and everything in between you'll surely find something of interest in this really quite entertaining thread and in order to ensure that it will be accessible for everyone I have created this links-only version of the "That's Dancing" thread which will then lead you directly to YouTube.

If new threads are posted in one thread I will then transfer them over to the other each day.

It will take some time to transfer the 15 (and counting) pages of posts because someone who shall remain nameless (it was me) posted 145 embedded videos that now need to have links created for them. It sounded like a good idea at the time...

There's something here of interest for everyone and I hope that you find something that will perhaps gladden your heart or even ease a troubled mind...

Enjoy!

- Syd

1. ) - That's Dancing






2.) - Anything Goes performance on the 2011 Tony Awards


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

16.) - Hooked On Swing Dancing






17.) - ONE HUNDRED line dance - Wild Country






18.) - High School Dance Scene from "It's a Wonderful Life"






19.) - NYC Ballet's Jared Angle on Jerome Robbins' MOVES






20.) - Old Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk - HIGHLY RECOMMENDED






21.) - Royal Khon Performance(โขนพระราชทาน) : Thai ballet and classical dance : Prelude Dance






22.) - PSY- Gangnam Style (Official Music Video)






23.) - Momoland - Boom Boom [Dance MIX]






24.) - Just Jerk: Korean Dance Group Delivers Jaw-Dropping Performance - America's Got Talent 2017






25.) - Classical Chinese Dance Water Sleeves






26.) - House Of Flying Daggers






27.) - Dunhuang dance show "Flying Apsaras"






28.) - Beautiful Traditional Japanese Dance






29.) - Japan - Traditional Geisha Dance






30.) - Japan tron dance


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

31.) - Q.eM: Xuan Mong - Vietnamese Traditional Dance (Mua Tay)






32.) - Top 50 Funny Cats And Dogs Dancing To Music Of All Time






33.) - Polish Polka at The Halit, Wieliczka, Near Krakow






34.) - Best Bluegrass Clog Dancing Video Ever Made






35.) - Hillbilly Dirty Dancing by Scotty Bilz National Clogging






36.) - Fosbrooks-Great British Clog Dancers (United Kingdom)






42.) - Slide Step Irish Dance Company






43.) - Nicholas Brothers .. The greatest dance sequence






44.) - A Classic 60's TV Show Dance Party






45.) - Go-Go Dancers 60's


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

47.) - Judy Garland & Gene Kelly - Ballin' the Jack






50.) - 1080p HD "Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952)






51.) - Danny Kaye: the Goldwyn Years






52.) - The Jamies - Summertime, Summertime






57.) - Whiteys Lindy Hoppers .. Hellzapoppin






58.) - Baroque dance on Water Music G F Handel






59.) - Judy Garland and Buddy Ebsen






60.) - Toni Basil "Hey Mickey" Official Music Video


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

61.) - "Don Juan" par la Compagnie de danse baroque l'Eventail






74.) - BOB FOSSE choreography - " The Rich Man's Frug "






75.) - Dance Styles of the 60s


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

76.) - The Trammps - Disco Inferno , 70's dance show






86.) - IF I ONLY HAD A HEART ~ Wizard of Oz






87.) - Wizard of oz we're off to see the wizard.






88.) - CRAZY FOR YOU 1992 Tony Awards






89.) - My Favorite Broadway: The Leading Ladies - Hot Honey Rag - Karen Ziemba(Official)






90.) - Fiddler on the Roof (10/10) Movie CLIP - The Bottle Dance (1971) HD


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

91.) - Barbra Streisand - Hello Dolly






92.) - Bob Fosse - Sweet Charity






93.) - West Side Story - Prologue - Official Full Number - 50th Anniversary (HD)






94.) - Audition & Lullaby of Broadway | 42nd Street | Royal Variety Performance 2017






95.) - A Chorus Line - Olivier Awards performance






96.) - Too Darn Hot (Dance Sequence) - Kiss Me, Kate






97.) - You Can't Stop The Beat






98.) - Light at the End of the Tunnel - Royal Albert Hall | Starlight Express






99.) - The Pajama Game - Steam Heat






100.) - "Step In Time" from MARY POPPINS on Broadway






101.) - Gene Kelly w/ "Moses Supposes..." from Singin' in the Rain - 1952






102.) - Thoroughly Modern Millie - 2002 Tony Awards






103.) - The Lion King - Circle of Life | Musical Awards Gala 2018






104.) - NEWSIES [Broadway] - "Seize the Day" [LIVE @ Dancing With the Stars]






105.) - Bob Fosse and Gwen Verdon in Damn Yankees - Who's Got the Pain


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

106.) Oklahoma! - Dream Ballet (Complete)






120.) - Cab Calloway Bill Robinson Nicholas Brothers Stormy Weather - Highly Recommended!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

121.) - In Rehearsal: Sutton Foster Sings "Anything Goes"






122.) - Top 10 Best Traditional African Dances






123.) - Konijnendans Shuffle Dance - May Vine Compilation






124.) - Old Skool Hip Hop 80's Tribute Breakdancing Contest 2012






125.) - The First Moonwalk - Bill Bailey - The Apollo Theatre - New York - 1955






126.) - Michael Jackson Best MoonWalk Ever!! [HD]






127.) - Watch Sutton Foster Sing "If My Friends Could See Me Now" from SWEET CHARITY






128.) - Bunheads Michelle's Audition: If My Friends Could See Me Now






129.) - Bunheads Dance Routine (It's Oh So Quiet)






130.) - Blow, Gabriel, Blow (Sutton Foster)






131.) - The Artist - All Tap Dances






132.) - Fred Astaire - Bojangles of Harlem from Swing Time 1936






133.) - Billy Elliot Tap Dance scene






134.) - Begin The Beguine






135.) - Shaking the Blues Away


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

136.) - On The Town






137.) - "When You Walk Down Mainstreet with Me" from On the Town (w/ Gene Kelly and Vera-Ellen)






138.) - Prehistoric Man from "On the Town"






139.) - Gene Kelly, Vera Ellen, Carol Haney - A Day In New York finale






140.) - On The Town Performance Tony Awards 2015






141.) - "Girl Hunt Ballet" - Fred Astaire and Cyd Charisse, 1953






142.) - Cyd Charisse w/ Fred Astaire (1953) The Band Wagon [Dancing in the Dark]






143.) - Cyd Charisse w/ Fred Astaire (1957) Silk Stockings [All of You]






144.) - Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (5/10) Movie CLIP - The Barn Dance (1954) HD






145.) - West Side Story (9/10) Movie CLIP - Cool (1961) HD






146.) - Chanson d'Andy






147.) - Gene Kelly & Françoise Dorléac






148.) - Permanent Vacation - Jim Jarmusch






149.) - The Breakfast Club Dance Scene






150.) - Pulp Fiction - Dance Scene (HQ)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

151.) - Romy and Michele Time After Time






160.) - Young Frankenstein and his creature dancing






161.) - BEST Solo Street Dancers EVER | Got Talent Global






162.) - Best Ever Dance Crews on Got Talent! | Got Talent Global






163.) - Kenichi Ebina Performs an Epic Matrix- Style Martial Arts Dance - America's Got Talent






164.) - Shout - Otis Day & The Knights (Animal House 1978)


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2018)

Special thanks to the contributors to this thread -

jegreenwood

Idiat

Metairie Road

Annied

Art Rock

Strange Magic

Belowpar

Merl

haydnguy

eugeneonagain

tortkis

Canadian Leslie Feist's "1234" is the single greatest choreographed music video of all time.

*The entire scene was shot in one take with a single camera and no edits.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

166.) - Parov Stelar - Beatbuddy Swing (performed by takeSomeCrime)






173.) - "Way Out West" dance (Laurel and Hardy)






174.) - Charlie Chaplin's funny dance






175.) - Charlie Chaplin the fork dance


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

176.) Charlie Chaplin - The Great Dictator - Totter Dance - HD






177.) grand slam dance






178.) Jack Coogan the eccentric dancer






179.) Barrie Chase, eccentric dance






180.) Mame - Ginger Rogers






181.) My Fair Lady (1964) Waltz






182.) The Sound of Music - Laendler (Maria and The Captain - Dancing)






183.) Friends Original Intro in HIGH DEFINITION






184.) Elaine Benis Dances from Seinfeld






185.) WALK THE MOON - Shut Up and Dance (Movie dance compilation)






186.) 75 TV Show Dance Scenes Mashup (Justin Timberlake-Can't Stop the Feeling) - WTM






187.) Eleanor Powell - Broadway Melody (dance, finale)






188.) Eleanor Powell - Dance Finale from "Born to Dance" - 1936






189.) Amazing Tap Dance with trained dog






190.) Great Dance Routine: James Cagney and Bob Hope


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

191.) Danny and The Juniors - At The Hop






192.) Real 1950s Rock & Roll, Rockabilly dance from lindy hop






193.) Top 10 Elvis Presley signature moves - watch Elvis dancing






194.) James Brown Best Dance Moves Ever






195.) Land of 1000 Dances by Cannibal and the Headhunters






196.) David Bowie & Mick Jagger - Dancing In The Street






197.) Are You Being Served?






198.) Drew Carey Show - Five O'Clock World


----------

